# Salmon



## Kevinbthgrouse (Dec 21, 2020)

Smoked a little salmon for Christmas


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 21, 2020)

looks fantastic, do you need my address!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 21, 2020)

You seem to have an excess of that stuff. I can help you dispose of it if you wish.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice work.  What species of Salmon is that?  Chinook?  CoHo? Silver?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks great!  I was going to do the same with steelhead from Lake Sam's but the source dried up.  Plan B is some daveomak loin hams and smoked cheese.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Dec 21, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Nice work.  What species of Salmon is that?  Chinook?  CoHo? Silver?


Actually atlantic


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks delicious!
Love that stuff!
Al


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Dec 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Love that stuff!
> Al


Thanks it will get consumed over the holidays and some is packaged for gifts


----------



## doughboysigep (Dec 24, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Smoked a little salmon for Christmas


How?  I am doing a little tomorrow.  Was going to do it like I've done trout - liqid brine overnight and then smoke for a few hours.  Yours looks delicious!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Dec 24, 2020)

doughboysigep said:


> How?  I am doing a little tomorrow.  Was going to do it like I've done trout - liqid brine overnight and then smoke for a few hours.  Yours looks delicious!


Dry brine brown sugar and salt


----------

